

Show HN: Pinjuice.com - take control of your images from Pinterest - digibrown

Please check-out pinjuice.com ... my humble contribution to the Pinterest inspired pinning craze.<p>Pinjuice is an online tool that helps you control which of your website's images can be pinned.<p>You can do all this by registering and setting up some Pinjuice rules and then copying a small bit of javascript code to your website.<p>This code will let you control which images are grabbed by Pinterest, Snip it, Fancy it etc and suggest new images for pinning that aren't even on the page<p>That way you can change the images without changing your webpage.<p>The dynamic URL filtering Rules allow you to create rules that target from a very wide to a very focused granularity of your site's web pages.<p>It's in barely in Beta so be gentle and all suggestions welcome.
======
digibrown
<http://pinjuice.com> \- clickable link

------
AznHisoka
HN is probably wrong crowd for this tool.

